# GUATEMALA CITY | Baden Residences | ~80m | 20 fl | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*BADEN RESIDENCES* 

*Design and development: Desarrolladora D&A 
ResidencialUse*








[/CENTER]

Baden Residences


*studiocero_archviz*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*









*OlgadeTorrebiarte&Asoc.*

*
Baden Resideces*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Demo!









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Excavation begins!



























[/CENTER]

*Geocon*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*









*Baden Residences*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

[/CENTER]

*Geocon*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Geocon*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Excavation is almost done!









*GeoCon*









*GeoCon*









*GeoCon*









*GeoCon*


----------

